# Back Rack Project



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I am making a back rack for the GMC. Steel only cost me $40 for the 2x2 and 2" flat stock. This is what i got done so far. I am hoping to get it all done and welded tomarrow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seing the finished product. It looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Lets go slacker, you should be working on it now instead of sitting here on PS. 
When you are done I will give you the dimensions for my truck, the second one always comes out better.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

thats coming out awesome. you wouldnt mind sending me the dimensions would you? my email is [email protected] thanks.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ram_tough2001;1019692 said:


> thats coming out awesome. you wouldnt mind sending me the dimensions would you? my email is [email protected] thanks.


ya sure I will send ya the dimensions once im done with it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1019528 said:


> Lets go slacker, you should be working on it now instead of sitting here on PS.
> When you are done I will give you the dimensions for my truck, the second one always comes out better.


how about i send you this one and I will make another one since the second one comes out better ;-)


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1019698 said:


> how about i send you this one and I will make another one since the second one comes out better ;-)


Okay, that works for me as well.
I will pm you my address.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good so far


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I got the majority of it done today. I have some small stuff to do still.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like it's turning out real well..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

upslope;1020300 said:


> looks like it's turning out real well..


Hardest thing on this thing was to bend the flat stock so they were the same. I made a jig and bent it around the jig.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking good.

Is that one mine???


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1020320 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Is that one mine???


hmmmm idk Larry if you want it I am gonna paint it pink before I send it to ya


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It's coming along very nice.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1020322 said:


> hmmmm idk Larry if you want it I am gonna paint it pink before I send it to ya


Thats okay Black paint covers that very easy.
You got my address....Right?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1020357 said:


> Thats okay Black paint covers that very easy.
> You got my address....Right?


Nah you gotta send it to me. I lost it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;1020351 said:


> It's coming along very nice.


Ya it is going pretty smoothly. *knock on wood*


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

man that really looks nice make me one haha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1020377 said:


> Ya it is going pretty smoothly. *knock on wood*


Good, building things like that take quite a while. My ATV drop basket took me over 6 hours to build.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;1020384 said:


> Good, building things like that take quite a while. My ATV drop basket took me over 6 hours to build.


I plan on having the welding done by afternoon. And getting it primed and painted. So I can mount it saturday for when I go to the lake for the last time ice fishing.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1020387 said:


> I plan on having the welding done by afternoon. And getting it primed and painted. So I can mount it saturday for when I go to the lake for the last time ice fishing.


How many hours do you think you will have in it?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;1020446 said:


> How many hours do you think you will have in it?


Just in fabrication probably 3 hours. In prepping it up for paint and painting it a couple more hours. I am gonna shoot it with epoxy primer for a good rust preventive and then I am going to spray it with rust oleum rust control.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

It is all done and mounted. I will get pics of it tomarrow on the truck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here it is


----------



## RBEnterprises (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks really good. Nice Job.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the light I bought from MVhauler to go on it


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

looks real nice .... not to knock your fab but why did you cap the ends where its bolted to the bed and not the one for the base of the rack? and i would of liked to see the top support lower and between the uprights like the backrack.... the uprights that stick up that lil bit makes it 100x easier to center a ladder... just my opinion though.... i like the supports on the flatstock is the flatstock lower then a backrack?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks good, all of your hard work finally paid off.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

that looks really good nice work


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks wicked nice. Good job.


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Now I am gonna go buy a toolbox


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great man.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

how did you bend those pieces that come out horizantal


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

DRBLawnBuster;1022782 said:


> how did you bend those pieces that come out horizantal


I took a 2x8 and made a jig out of it. and bent the steel around the wood to make that bend.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

did you heat the steel up to make it bend


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

DRBLawnBuster;1022855 said:


> did you heat the steel up to make it bend


yes slightly to make it easier but i really didnt have to


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

what was the thickness on those pieces


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

DRBLawnBuster;1022864 said:


> what was the thickness on those pieces


it is all 1/8th inch. I wish I went thicker on the flat stock but it will alright for now. All I used was 13ft of 2x2x1/8, 12ft of 2" flat stock, and 1x2x1/8 square tubing. It came out good. Now I took it off because I am going to redo it for my toolbox I just bought for the truck so it doesnt sit as high.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

looks great! are you putting back up lights or work lights on it?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chs1993;1022881 said:


> looks great! are you putting back up lights or work lights on it?


Ya I am going to mount some work lights on it. And put some reverse light under the rear bumper.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1022884 said:


> And put some reverse light under the rear bumper.


Careful you may get yelled at for it. :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stik208;1022902 said:


> Careful you may get yelled at for it. :laughing:


hahaha why you say that??


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

EGCLC or whatever his name is, the kid with the 3/4 ton chevy with the missing valance and 8'6" pro plus was being told he will break his off and it turned into a big pissing match.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Stik208;1022902 said:


> Careful you may get yelled at for it. :laughing:


ROFLMAO

and this because my post was to short.......


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stik208;1022906 said:


> EGCLC or whatever his name is, the kid with the 3/4 ton chevy with the missing valance and 8'6" pro plus was being told he will break his off and it turned into a big pissing match.


wow well if anyone threatens me or whatever they can talk to my german shepherd that is always with me haha. I cant believe people have to start stuff about stupid crap.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's hilarious on here. Two rules... no loud exhaust NO MATTER WHAT and no lights under the bumper. I've had both and never had any problems with either lol. Can't wait to see the fully completed project


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks Good Too. No matter what you do, somebody is always ready to tear it to shreds.
That's why alot of guys won't post pics. Anything you build yourself takes alot of time and effort. As long as you're happy with it is all that matters. Some people would ***** if you hung them with a NEW rope!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

LJ, when are you going to put some lights on it?
It looks good finished.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1022884 said:


> Ya I am going to mount some work lights on it. And put some reverse light under the rear bumper.


You are going to put lights where 

:laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I bought the toolbox and now I am redoing my backrack to mounting for it so the toolbox isnt higher then the rear window haha. The light I bought from MVhauler should be here by the end of the week and that will be hooked up. Here is a pic of the toolbox without the backrack on. I paid an entire $30 for the box so I thought I got a decent deal on it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mossman381;1023804 said:


> You are going to put lights where
> 
> :laughing:


dont start lol the first one to start will have reverse lights in an untalkable area of there body lol


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh my...did he say he's gonna put lights there? Will, time to call out the Plowsite BS Police on ya!! 




.....nice rack by the way...screw em if they can't take it....by the way...I love that sticker in the back window....so true!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Humvee27;1024698 said:


> Oh my...did he say he's gonna put lights there? Will, time to call out the Plowsite BS Police on ya!!
> 
> .....nice rack by the way...screw em if they can't take it....by the way...I love that sticker in the back window....so true!


haha thanks I have the same one in the rear window of my f250.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Where'd you get that sticker?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

DeereFarmer;1025466 said:


> Where'd you get that sticker?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Work-Hard-Welfa...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item255797053f


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Love the decal its so true


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

truck with toolbox, backrack, and rotator.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks much better flush. But the snow is leaving how are you going to try it out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mossman381;1027137 said:


> Looks much better flush. But the snow is leaving how are you going to try it out


\

truck doesnt even have a plow yet haha


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking good LJ.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1027171 said:


> Looking good LJ.


thanks larry


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

LJ, nice job bending that flat around the jig. Whole job looks good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mvhauler;1027903 said:


> LJ, nice job bending that flat around the jig. Whole job looks good.


Thanks bud I know what you were saying about a great looking light. All my friends want to know what kind of light it is because they love the looks of it  thanks again man


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

one of the better home made racks Ive seen on plowsite, good work. The only thing I was going to point out, you pointed out yourself, the thickness of the flatbar...would have gone with 1/4" instead of 1/8"...none the less...job well done...top 3 on the site IMO...I was gonna weld up my own, building house, so no time...just bought one earlier today instead...build one for the hell of it when I have the time and garage built!...lets see it with some lights!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

boss plow would get alot of people excited on here! just another pissing contest to start! or a nive 7'6 fisher v!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Turned out great - want to make me one!?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice rack lol. Good job on the fab work. I like how you made it to where the toolbox mounts nice.


----------

